# one month stay



## dgoliver (Jan 11, 2013)

hi all:

new to the list, but am planning on being in KL for one month. Looking for furnished apartment or some sort of corporate housing for myself, wife and two young children. would appreciate suggestions on:

1. appropriate locations (we aren't picky other than needing some modicum of safety)
2. cost
3. suggestions on places to contact for reservations.

sincere thanks!

Dan


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

dgoliver said:


> hi all:
> 
> new to the list, but am planning on being in KL for one month. Looking for furnished apartment or some sort of corporate housing for myself, wife and two young children. would appreciate suggestions on:
> 
> ...


If you are only here for one month and cost is not an object (within reason) then I would suggest that the 'serviced apartment' option might be best for you...

There are some nice serviced apartment developments in the centre of town (KLCC) which offer lots of sightseeing, leisure, shopping opportunities. 

However if you are light sleepers just make sure you are not in the Jalan P Ramlee or Changkat Bukit Bingtang area as the nightclubs/bars there make a lot of noise until 3/4am most nights.

I would also HIGHLY advise getting someplace close to where you work. Traffic can be a nightmare sometimes.

Here are some 'central' suggestions:

Kuala Lumpur Serviced Apartments | Official Site Ascott Kuala Lumpur

Kuala Lumpur Service Apartment | Official Site Marc Service Suites Kuala Lumpur (may be noisy so go for a high floor)

Parkview Service Apartment, City Centre | Malaysia Condominium details & pictures |Buy, Rent Parkview Service Apartment (definitely noisy if on a lower floor)

Crown Regency Serviced Apartment Kuala Lumpur - Accommodation Kuala Lumpur Malaysia (As above, very central but potentially noisy)

Anyway, these are just a few ideas - I am sure your own Google Fu is strong enough to find more...


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Depends on your plans. If you intend to travel around Malaysia, then hotel stay is a wiser choice. 

If based in KL metro area, then follow M's suggestions for a service apartment located close to major malls so family could walk over easily, and SA will provide almost everything (or you could ask for them) for a short stay. 

Remember: 
1. to negotiate for a taxi fare if you are traveling during peaks. Most drivers are reluctant to enter city central during the hour to avoid congestion . 
2.Refrain in handing over anything with your left hand to avoid confusion.

Have a happy holiday with a warm Selamat Datang ke Malaysia!


----------

